

Surveillance 'partnership' between NSA and telcos points to AT&T, Verizon - declan
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13578_3-57591391-38/surveillance-partnership-between-nsa-and-telcos-points-to-at-t-verizon/

======
lawnchair_larry
Nice work, was curious about unmasking the companies. Any ideas who the others
are? I'm guessing C is sprint.

Also interesting, company C requested a letter from the attorney general
certifying that it is legal and directing them to comply. Asking to be forced
sure provides a nice way to deny wrongdoing by telling your customers that you
were legally forced to. I wonder who else adopts that strategy.

